# WLP009 versus bottle dregs



## Reman (1/3/16)

My Google fu has failed to find a suitable answer to the question of whether this is the same yeast strain or not.

I've lately been using WLP009 for a few brews, multiple APAs and a barleywine and I like it enough to make it a "house strain". My focus is on making all-Australian beers and it would be nice to know the yeast is kosher.

Anyone have a definitive answer? Or do you have any experience using both and can compare them?


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/16)

From here (Coopers Forum), I found this:

JGAAO says that John Cooper (son of Thomas) had not changed the yeast, thought to contain five or six strains, since 1910. This was whittled down to three strains by the mid 70s, all three being held in a yeast bank. It was around 2000 'ish that we dropped two of the strains and now use a single strain yeast. As I understand it, WLP009 was available before we went to a single strain so it may be the multi-strain version?? 

JGAAO is the Coopers History Book - “Jolly Good Ale And Old (JGAAO)”


----------



## louistoo (3/3/16)

I was wondering about this too as have been enjoying a stubbie or two of the mild 3.5% after work for some time and been intending to try a clone


----------



## hirschb (3/3/16)

White labs is manufacturing a single strain here. If they were using multiple yeast strains, they would say so (like they do for all their other multi-strain products).


----------



## GABBA110360 (3/3/16)

wl009 versis reculterd is chalk and cheese
009 makes a good beer but not in the race imho


----------



## Weizguy (5/3/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> wl009 versis reculterd is chalk and cheese
> 009 makes a good beer but not in the race imho


Gabba,

You seem to be the only one who has experience with both strains and is also willing to post, so how are they different?
Yeah, I know it a lot like a yr12 English essay, asking you to compare and contrast.... but please help us all out.

Why is the Coopers Commercial yeast culture in the hand (or flask) worth more than a WLP009 in the bush?


----------



## GABBA110360 (5/3/16)

Les
the difference I notice between the two the yeast flavour that comes from the recultured that doesn't seem to come through in the 009.
most noticeable when you bottle in stubbies which I do at least a carton of out of a 46l batch.
drinking out of stubbies you stir up the yeast unlike pouring a tallie or from the tap.


----------



## Weizguy (6/3/16)

Thanks for clarifying.
Definitely not the same without the yeast character.
So, the WLP009 is too clean?


----------



## Reman (6/3/16)

I've found WLP009 to be quite clean, even at 22-24 degrees, that's why I'm happy to keep using it as my main strain.

I have deliberately stirred it up to get a cloudy beer, it doesn't seem the change the flavour a huge amount, unlike other yeasts which taste awful if stirred up.


----------



## Bribie G (6/3/16)

I've used both products. My usual suppliers only stock Wyeast, so I took the opportunity a couple of years ago to pick up some WLPs at ESB when I was down for a comp.

The WLP makes a smooth drinkable beer but I couldn't seem to get that marked pear flavour. There were esters there, but different. I've never bothered to try it again as Coopers is so easy to get.


----------



## GABBA110360 (6/3/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> Definitely not the same without the yeast character.
> So, the WLP009 is too clean?


yes that's probably what i'm getting at.
with the recipe in question a coopers clone it was a lay down misire imho


----------

